# My blood is up and it's that time of year for RV buyin'!



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

Well folks, enough lurking and musing, the time has come to buy an RV, so if anybody has one to sell or knows of one, please let me know.

We are looking for 30 feet or less, 1 or 2 slides, aircon and the usual stuff inside, with island bed of course and a dinette. Upto 40K sounds good but go further for the right beastie.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Well De Mann you can relax and enjoy now :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Mission accomplished :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

are you looking for an A or C class RV??


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

this any good go to http://www.autotrader.co.uk 
click caravans/motorhomes 
price £ 30.000 to £50.000 
2004 fourwinds £38.000


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

sorry its a 2005 for £36 private sale


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Its a funmover......big garage in the back for putting in your toys or for motorsport fans. Never really got the point of them to be honest seems a huge waste of space, when a trailer will do the same job and not gobble up the living accomodation.


----------

